
Ask HN: How to handle naysayers on your team? - adorearun
I manage a team of 4 developers and we got a new team member joining our team (internal transfer). Within a week of joining the team , he started playing devil&#x27;s advocate role and being negative with the team. So my question is how to make him understand our culture and gel with the team?
======
jimmyjustice
Get rid of excess baggage that is disruptive to the team.

------
rachelbythebay
Show them this thread so they know to find another job, because you're
obviously not going to treat this person well as a direct report.

You're here saying they're being negative, but you're not saying whether
they're right or not, and if it's appropriate. They're going to have a bad
time on your team unless you change your ways.

~~~
adorearun
If you see my question ,I am not here seeking advice to get rid of him.

